# shark fishing sat



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

any takers


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ehhh. Ill prolly head out there with you. Chicken bone?


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys, we are renting right now and the wife gets a little nervous by herself in the neighborhood after dark. We are closing on the house we bought in midOctober so I was wandering are you still gonna be going out at that point.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

I know I will still being going out sharkin in mid october.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

no the cross. gulf side. and yea i will be sharkin all through the winter


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

is the grass still bad??


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

not really. went last week and i had the rods out all night no problem.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

did u get one???? i think i might stop by and see whats up. bring a rod for a bit.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i lost two. cut off eight foot leaders. eighty pound test.


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys Im interested in getting into shark fishing but I need some tackle and rod advice. Any info would be great thanks


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

big big big. anything huge. i make my leaders out of cable. come watch us one night and you will see


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

hard to describe unless you come.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol very hard to describe


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

You only use 80 for leader and thats "big?" 

If you guys are going out tonight then let me know and I'll bring BIG gear. I'll even bring a few extra rigs for yall to try out. 12' of 400lb mono with 15' of 1100lb cable.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Brandon we dont need anything that big for the bay. Ha. or even the surf side. Ha


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

um my big rod has eighty pound test regular line. my leaders are galvanized cable.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

BigBrandon said:


> You only use 80 for leader and thats "big?"
> 
> If you guys are going out tonight then let me know and I'll bring BIG gear. I'll even bring a few extra rigs for yall to try out. 12' of 400lb mono with 15' of 1100lb cable.


overkill in my opinion

even after big hammers id use 4 to maybe 5 feet of 400# cable, and 8 to 14ft max of weed eater line (i like it better than heavy mono) for tailwhips an wrap ups

the cable is for teeth, the rest is for being cut off by the body or tail, ive never heard of any shark that has a 15ft deep mouth


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

some of those girls on cervanteas have 15ft deep mouths ahahahahaha i made a funny


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

^^^ LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

those are whorewhales, not to be confused with sharks. they smell like a fish but i assure you they are mammals.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

_is it cause they are super hairy that u know their animals?_


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

that convo got really bad really fast lol


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

yea. i was sitting here like what the he** how did we get on this.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

killer whorewhales

the skunkape of pensacola florida


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha i like how we all are like the same amount of posts


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i piss where i stand, im a man damn it

random outburst out of the way, either of you hit up sikes in the last few days? been hearing about alot of bigger sized spanish right when the tides changing, i need to get out and grab up a few, well hopefully more than a few, id like a few on the grill and a few in the freezer for bait lol

and btw, im probably gonna be out on saturday night but not sure where. i thought about taking my nephew out to big lagoon S.P. and just pay to camp there and paddle some baits off the beach there all night, then if he gets bored or too tired he can just hike his lazy ass back to the campsite haha


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll probably be at sikes tommorow cb. If you head out there I'll be glad to give you any Spanish I catch.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

what time? im gonna try to head out there at some point in the day and try to get a few. whether i catch all of em or just one of em having a half a dozen in the cooler to bring home would be ideal lol


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Low tides not til after three so I'll probably head out @ 11


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i am no longer shark fishing in the bay. lame fishing


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah im startin to feel the same way but i felt like that a few months ago then bam out of nowhere 5 to 6 ft blacktips and 5 to 8ft spinners and bulls for two weeks straight every time i went out

im gonna probably start hittin the surf more soon now the green slime shit grass is finally clearing up, but this weekend ill probably just stay in the bay for blacktips and bulls since im taking my nephew out, hes 12, he plays football, so hes not a weakling, but i went jogging with him and his endurance is shit but improving lol

i just dont think he can handle a really long fight so a 4 to 6 footer would be perfect, any bigger than that i dont know if his arms are up for it, im taking a couple reels spooled with 50# braid with a couple hundred yards of 40# topshot then heavy duty leaders, so the leaders are up for a big one, and theres enough line to play with, but that means the fight will be longer, i dont think hes up to hour plus tug o war matches just yet


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Soooo. Wheres the spot this saturday??? There was no real answer.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im going to the gulf side at the cross. i got me a new 6/0 on a penn rod. its my new second rod next to the 12/0.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

ahhh. so by "at the cross" you mean the surf side of chicken bone?


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

no, the cross is like halfway to chicken bone, theres a big cross on top of a sand dune, if youve never seen it before you are a blind man hahaha

im probably gonna call a raincheck and be out at big lagoon, might try johnsons beach on the gulf sunday


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

johnsons is a good spot. its real muddy and the bulls stack up over there


----------

